# HELP !!!!! Huderoi problems



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi there;
I am having a real problem growing C huderoi. I lose the occasional Crypt here and there but I have now tried with huderoi a minimum of 12 times. I can't keep these alive to save my life. Short of hugging them and kissing them goodnight, I have tried all of the recommendations from my sources, from every Crypt and plant book I own, different water conditions, light soil combinations ... everything I can think of.
I've even tried emmerse conditions right beside my thwaitesii. No luck.
If anyone has any suggestions, I am open!!!
Oh yes, if you happen to have any C. huderoi, I would be delighted to buy some and try again.
Thanks from the murderer of huderoi.
Jim


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

I wonder if the plants you have been trying are actually Hudoroi?

Otherwise I find it just about the same as C. affinis to grow, only slower.

Have you tried low tech? alkaline soil based substrate, low light (one T eight tube) with floating plant cover, pH 7.5 or so, minimal ferts and water changes. Doesn't seem to mind flow or standing water.

James


----------



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

JKUK said:


> I wonder if the plants you have been trying are actually Hudoroi?
> 
> Otherwise I find it just about the same as C. affinis to grow, only slower.
> 
> ...


Hi there;
Thanks for the ideas. The plants themselves came from some of the best Crypt folks in the US. They were definitely huderoi. This is the only Crypt so far for which I seem to have 'black thumb Crypts disease. All of my supposed difficult species are growing like weeds. Huderoi has taken a PERSONAL dislike to me.
When I find someone willing to part with some huderoi going to a certain death, I will try the harder water tank and add some current. The only tank now that I have with massive current is the bullosa and scurrilis tank. I'll can add them to this tank. The only difficulty though is that I'll have to buy multiple huderoi because the scurrilis / bullosa tank is rain water. I'll add current to one of the aponogetifolia, usteriana or pygmaea tanks and add current there.
Once again, many thanks James
Any other ideas folks?


----------

